# Low Tech Rio 180



## Tom (17 Nov 2007)

Here is my (our!) low tech tank I set up for my parents, as they didn't want anything fancy. Just mud, sand, plants and fish. I took some photo's tonight so thought I'd put them up here:














Tom


----------



## George Farmer (18 Nov 2007)

Really nice, Tom.  Well done.


----------



## Ed Seeley (18 Nov 2007)

Very nice.

Nice tetra too, is it Hyphessobrycon roberti or rosaceous?  (or yet another one!)


----------



## Tom (18 Nov 2007)

Cheers George

Ed, its a pretty Tetra  . A red one at that, with a black fin!!    Thats all I know   

Tom


----------



## beeky (19 Nov 2007)

Is it garden mud?


----------



## Tom (19 Nov 2007)

loam based aquatic potting soil


----------



## bugs (19 Nov 2007)

Tom said:
			
		

> loam based aquatic potting soil



What brand do you use? Cheers.


----------



## Tom (19 Nov 2007)

I honestly couldn't tell you as I just grabbed some off the garden centre shelf, but I'm sure most brands would be fine. Sorry couldn't help more


----------



## Fred Dulley (20 Nov 2007)

Tremendous tank! Really love it.


----------



## TDI-line (24 Nov 2007)

Really nice display.


----------



## daniel19831123 (29 Nov 2007)

Becareful with the soil from garden centre. Don't think all of them suited for aquarium use where there is shrimp and sensitive fish in it. Some potted soil had fertiliser added to it with loads of copper component. Look through the nutrient component before purchasing it. Regular top soil or potting mix should be fine if there is no fertiliser in it. Obviously if you are setting a massive heavily planted tank with minimal sensitive livestock in it, this should minimized the risk as plants are quite effective in removing heavy metals from the water column providing they are thriving.


----------



## Ed Seeley (30 Nov 2007)

daniel19831123 said:
			
		

> Becareful with the soil from garden centre. Don't think all of them suited for aquarium use where there is shrimp and sensitive fish in it. Some potted soil had fertiliser added to it with loads of copper component. Look through the nutrient component before purchasing it. Regular top soil or potting mix should be fine if there is no fertiliser in it. Obviously if you are setting a massive heavily planted tank with minimal sensitive livestock in it, this should minimized the risk as plants are quite effective in removing heavy metals from the water column providing they are thriving.



Best bet from a garden centre would be a John Innes Seed or Cuttings Mixture.  Make sure that it has low NPK values and no slow release fertiliser added to it.

Or just use some of your garden soil!  As long as you haven't added lots of fertiliser to it or put any herbi- / pesticides on it.


----------



## Tom (28 Dec 2007)

I think it was a loam based John Innes mix, so it didn't just dump all its nutrients all at once like a peat based one would (think Ive got that right!).

Anyways... updates: Changed a couple of bits around such as the Dwarf Sag, added some Java fern, added a couple more rocks (don't like them really, they're too bright!) Hope you like





Tom


----------



## Tom (8 Feb 2008)

A view from the living room...





Tom


----------



## TDI-line (8 Feb 2008)

It's coming on very well Tom.

So is that picture ever going to be hung up.


----------



## Tom (8 Feb 2008)

We've just inhereted it and there's nowhere for it to go!


----------



## Joecoral (10 Feb 2008)

blimey, is it just me or is your substrate reeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaally deep?!


----------



## Tom (11 Feb 2008)

It's about 5", and almost root-bound at the back


----------



## Ray (11 Feb 2008)

Tom said:
			
		

> It's about 5", and almost root-bound at the back



If it were only 3" deep do you think your plants would grow just as well?

I'm wondering if the answer is yes for EI or similar dosing and no for El Naturel like you are doing here?


----------

